# 16v/aba to be run on obd2 motronic



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i think this is the right forum for this.
im building a 16v/aba engine to put into my 88' audi 80q. i need this thing running by the new year and have everything squared away eccept the EFI.
now this is going to be turbocharged sooner than later, running the C2 42lb program, which i think will manage up to 20psi better than digi1 on a 16v. standalone is what will reside once money is better but thats not for a while.
im unfamiliar with the aba motronic systems and need to know what i can do for components. i know ill need:
obd2 ecu
engine wiring harness
coil
knock sensor
both o2 sensors
intake air temp. sensor
crank sensor
16v dizzy w/ aba single window shutter
now i have questions about the TB and MAF.
a) for the C2 42lb file i need a vr6 MAF, will this work for n/a runnigns too? and is it a straightforward plug in?
b) will a VR6 obd2 TB plug into the ABA obd2 harness, or can it be wired to utilize? or must i run the aba obd2 TB?

i know this might not be done regularly, but im strapped for cash and want to get my car running again for the winter. so until i can get the loot for 034efi, this is it.
any help would be very much appriciated. thanks




_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 12:01 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 16v/aba to be run on obd2 motronic (vagrant_mugen)*

The Maf is pretty straight forward and will work perfectly n/a.
Although I have heard of people running vr6 throttle bodies, I have never actually seen one. Just stick with the 2l one for now since it's easy. 
BTW I'm running an ABA 16v boosted with similar software (same guy but custom tune) so feel free to IM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 16v/aba to be run on obd2 motronic (BMGFifty)*

some of the vr6 mafs are 4 wire, some 6, not sure if that is obd1 or2 look up the pinout in the bentley on obd2 t-bodys


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 16v/aba to be run on obd2 motronic (austin neuschafer)*

From 94.5+ all the VR6's are 4 wire just like the ABA.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

what is hte housing size of the vr6??? and will a aba maf sensor fit on the vr6 housing???


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i think they are the same size. i actually got a VR6 maf w/ the obd2 setup i bought w/out even knowing. i looked at it when i got it and though how big it looked, i asked the guy and he said it was, so i lucked out.
i have everything i need, the 3"maf, 440inj., all the obd2 stuff. my harness and ecu are on there way back from USRT this week along w/ some ARP headstuds. i have to get my golf together to drive for a few weeks, then once thats ont he road its back to the audi. lots of plumbing to do.... 
anyhow, i cant wait to see how this 16vT runs on the C2 42lb and obd2. im hoping for the best as it would be an easy way to have a good driving efi on 16v's w/out going to MS or other SEMs


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

The VR6 housing is bigger but not sure of the size close to 3". The 2L sensor fits right in though.


----------



## vdubtiago (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

yo i've been looking into putting a 16v head on my aba block and still try to run the mk3 motronic, I didn't know it was possible. What all do I need other than the head to make it work? I have c2 42# also on OBD2


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vdubtiago)*

Biggest pain is a single window distro, the ABF one works as it sits. 16v distro needs an ABA trigger wheel in it and I've never successfully gotten one in there without damage.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I did hte dist part. you will need a press NO EXCEPTIONS. you will need to press the 4 window wheel of, and then press the single one in. I had to press the single window in a press out of a aba dist. ther bentley give the wrong way to disaemble the 16v dist. I runined one doing it. you can not remove the slotted wheel with 2 screw drices, it will rbend and ruin the wheel. instead there is a pin on the bottom of hte dist that is punched in from the side, and is on the piece that fits into the slotted section of the exhasut cam to rotate it


----------



## vdubtiago (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

picking up a 2.0 16v head this week to put on my aba in the summer. Any suggestions on stuff I should buy to have this ready to do when I get back home?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (vdubtiago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubtiago* »_picking up a 2.0 16v head this week to put on my aba in the summer. Any suggestions on stuff I should buy to have this ready to do when I get back home?
do a search in the 16v forum, this has been discussed numerous times


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Even drilling out the pin on the 16v distro I had trouble.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I used a punch and beat on it for a long time major PITA. that pin is hardened steel I believe and would toast most drill bits


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

along the same lines... I also intend to run an ABA bottom end, 16V head, boost and OBD2 motronic...
but, I am doing it as money allows....
is it possible for me to swap my CIS-E Motronic on my 9A 16V over to OBD2 Motronic now, or do I need the ABA bottom end?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

if you use aba bottom end it has internal engine sped sensor. if you use 9a bottom end u will need a external engine speed sensor and wheel. that ios a expensive and pita rout to go


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_I used a punch and beat on it for a long time major PITA. that pin is hardened steel I believe and would toast most drill bits

i also beat mine out with a drift. its took a while.
i plan to try a torch and heat up the shutter to get it off the ABA and onto the 16v. if that fails i will use a press.
not looking forward to this part though...


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

shutter???? umean theslotted wheel. u don't needtpoheat that up too removeitfromthe aba one the 16v one I hada was a stubborn one


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i got my obd2 harness/C2software from [email protected] this weekend. 
only 4 wires to hook up and it runs. schweet.
distributor is done, should be together and running very soon.
1 question. OBD2 aba motron., is this motronic ME-5? i wanna get this straight.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
1 question. OBD2 aba motron., is this motronic ME-5? i wanna get this straight.
yes. obd 1 motronic 2.9 same with vr6's of those years
obd2 aba motronic 5.9 same with vr6s of those years


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

So paul would you say it would be easier or harder to source a ABF distro than to make a 16v/ABA distro?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

who wants to help me wire this thing? this hwarness is not plug and play by any means.
i got the wring scimatic, but im still having trouble with these wires. i only have 5 to hook up, but cant figure out this relay he wired in. 
anybody got any obd2 harness swap experiance?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

my coil has power and i think my ecu does too, but the ecu wont trigger the coil to fire.
If the ecu is bunk, will it not ground the fuel pump relay? cause i cant get the "167" relay to ground, and the ecu's yel/blu wire is supposed to be the ground and run into the ecu.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

ok there are 12 style of coils, one style worked on my 96 aba b4 passat, but wouldn't fire on my rocco, but a different style did work, not sure what the compatability, incompatability of the different coils and ecu's are,


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

im running an 034 high output coil on this...


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

okay.
i replaced my ecu w/ a stock one and the relay and all that is working now.
but there is still no power coming from the coil tigger wire from the ecu. im gonna try wiring up a stock coil today, but i dont think thats the problem.
if the distributor window is off a tooth or 2 on the shaft's splines(swapped the 1window onto the 16v dizzy), would that cause the ecu to not tell the coil to snap? or is that done via the crank trigger?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

crank trigger....if the hall sensor in the dizzy is off it will just cause the car to not run right


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

does anyone know what the crank trigger is suppossed to show for ohm out ut when hooked up to a multimeter alone and the engine is cranked?


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

x2 to the question about getting an ABF distributor
this is a good thread to keep an eye on. In the future, I'm looking to do a aba 8v -> aba 16v NA to put into a mk1.
at the moment, some of this is over my head. when you go stand alone management, it still uses the distributor, right? I was just kind wondering if you could hack up some way to use individual coils with mega squirt or something... I think I know the answer already


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

you can also modify a us distributor to and put a single winow wheel in it, which will need to be sourced from a ba dist


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_if you use aba bottom end it has internal engine sped sensor. if you use 9a bottom end u will need a external engine speed sensor and wheel. that ios a expensive and pita rout to go

Do you mean the crank position sensor? is the sensor the only difference, the only thing that would make using the 9A bottom end difficult?
I believe that the one from a 1.8T will install on my 9A bottom end like this:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I am having trouble upon trouble getting my CIS-E Motronic running properly; and I have an entire MK3 OBD2 2.0 From the fuseblock forward... (sans the engine)


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i said fu ck the OBD2, couldnt get it running.
im on digi1 now, and the car runs real good and strong. SNS 16v/abaT 42lb chip. but as soon as the turbo spools my clutch is slipping, gotta fix that.
Anyhow, i have my converted 16v distributor with a single window shutter. LMK if anyone wants this. its got a new oil seal and the mkIII hall sensor as well. IM me for price if your interested...


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I have OBD1 2l16v with external crank trigger. starts up in a couple of seconds every time warms or below freezing.


----------

